# my hedgie bit me! - drew blood



## ydgmegan (Sep 29, 2014)

So I've had my hedgehog for a about 4 months now. She's well behaved and she has never bit me before. However, I went on vacation for 4 days and I brought her upstairs to my uncles apartment. when I came back, I went up there to get her and I took her out- handled her for a few minutes and she seemed fine but then she bit my finger really hard and it drew blood. I feel like she's mad at me for not seeing her for 4 days, or she could be stressed from being in a different environment. I'm not sure what to think, or how to react.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Yes, likely she is just stressed. I wouldn't worry over much about it so long as she seems otherwise healthy. I can't tell you how many times I've been bitten! Sometimes there's blood and sometimes not. Just try to get back into her normal routine, give her some treats to let her know everything is ok and otherwise just relax and continue to be calm around her.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

I agree, it's probably stress, as well as your hedgie not seeing you for 4 days. That may not seem like a long time, but since you've only had her for a short time (four months isn't that long unfortunately), she might have lost a little bit of the bond you shared since she wasn't handled by you. Definitely start her normal routine again, and give her lots of attention so she remembers your bonding time. Hopefully it won't happen again


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I think it was Nancy who said that any animal with teeth will bite!
It may have been stress or you may have smelled different than normal.
Hopefully it will not happen again.


----------

